# Fur Class?



## Brad.T (Mar 29, 2004)

*Would you attend this Class*​
Yes1583.33%No316.67%


----------



## Brad.T (Mar 29, 2004)

There has been some interest in "putting up fur" brought up to me and Jamie both. We are considering if there is interest shown on putting a "workshop" together to show people how to put up fur. The subject is very hard to explain and teach without showing (believe me i tried to learn by reading on the subject) This class would show you everything that it takes to get the most out of your fur from start to finish also giving you the chance to ask questions on why the instructor is doing something vs watching a video and trying to learn. Due to the time and energy spent there would be an admission charged if we end up having enough people interested.

Please post something or PM me if you interested in this one of a kind oppurtunity

Brad


----------



## Fallguy (Jan 23, 2004)

Sounds like a good idea Brad. Count me in.


----------



## kase (Jan 23, 2005)

me too


----------



## papapete (Jan 2, 2005)

Lets do it


----------



## LeviM (Dec 3, 2006)

I'M IN :beer:


----------



## Shooter (Sep 21, 2004)

I'd go!


----------



## carp_killer (Nov 24, 2006)

i think you should post this in the trapping forum there are alot of people wonderin how to put there fur up lately pending on were you do your seminar i will be there


----------



## MossyMO (Feb 12, 2004)

I would be very interested.


----------



## xdeano (Jan 14, 2005)

There is also going to be a fur handling Demo in Bismarck on the 10 of Feb. here is the flier... Rick Tischaefer from North American Fur Auctions will be teaching it. Should be a great demo.


----------



## Brad.T (Mar 29, 2004)

I know Rick know his stuff i wish i could attend but i will be in the steele hunt that weekend


----------



## Fallguy (Jan 23, 2004)

Brad

What gives that Bismarck seminar is FREE? And they are serving lunch? :wink: oke:


----------



## MossyMO (Feb 12, 2004)

Maybe Brad will be serving fresh coyote backstrap !!! :gag:


----------



## Brad.T (Mar 29, 2004)

The organization is GREAT. I am a member and like i said i wish i could attend.

You need to remember that i'm going to need to rent a place to host the "workshop" and it is going to take a lot of time to get set up with coyotes at the right stage in the process to show everyone not to mention the two to three hours of mine and Jamie's time that it will actually take to put it on.

With all of the questions on the subject i just figured i would post something on the subject and see what kind of interest we had. The Blaine Eddy video that i recommend i believe is $40 i'm just thinking that if someone didn't want to spend that much to learn how they could get hands on expierence for half the cost!


----------



## Fallguy (Jan 23, 2004)

I know Brad that it will take time and effort not to mention travel time for both you and Jamie to do this. I was just giving you a hard time.


----------



## LeviM (Dec 3, 2006)

Brad-

Isn't The steele Tournament Feb 3rd and they way it look that seminar is Feb 10th.


----------



## Brad.T (Mar 29, 2004)

I know Fallguy :beer:

Thanks Levi it's the Balta tournament that weekend i can't keep them all straight anymore.


----------



## LeviM (Dec 3, 2006)

Brad-

Have you hunted the steele tournament before? I was just curious how well it was run? I heard they don't do blocks and temps. Is that usually problem? Thanks Brad!


----------



## Brad.T (Mar 29, 2004)

I think that i have hunted it for four or five years now. They do block and temp check and it is ran pretty strict. It usually has a good turn out if the weather is half decent. It's always a good time we make it into kind of a family affair since my aunt and unlce live in steele.


----------



## LeviM (Dec 3, 2006)

Thanks Brad, I must of misread some where that they don't do the block system. I will probably be there then, stop by and say hi if you get a chance.


----------



## cya_coyote (Aug 31, 2005)

well brad... if you were doing the seminar closer i woudl try to make it... long way from kansas.

cya

:sniper:


----------



## Fallguy (Jan 23, 2004)

xdeano

Do you have any more info on that fur demonstration on Feb. 10th?  It looks like I will be in Mandan that weekend and I may attend. Is it an all day thing or can you just go to parts of it? Also, is there a schedule available that you know of?


----------



## weasle414 (Dec 31, 2006)

I'd go but I live too far away...


----------



## xdeano (Jan 14, 2005)

Fallguy,
I had the demo list infront of me, but I can't seem to get my hands on it at the moment, I'll definitly get an update tomorrow morning for you. 
xdeano


----------



## xdeano (Jan 14, 2005)

Ok guys here we go i found the info again 

Fur Handling - Rick Tischaefer, North American Fur Auctions
Predator Calling - Steve Allen & Ron Gore
Trap Adjustment & Anchoring - Jeff Somerville, Somerville Trapline Supply
Winter Predator Trapping - John Graham, Fur Country Lures

I'll try and find out who we have set up for vendors.

2007 Summer Rendezvous is going to be held in Glen Ullin, ND.
Saturday September 22, 2007. 
For more info contact:
Tim Majors (701)843-8256

Deano


----------



## Fallguy (Jan 23, 2004)

Does the Fur handling and predator calling demos run ALL DAY, or are they a 1 hour block, etc? I am at the inlaws that weekend so I am going to go for a while, but it might not be the best idea to be gone ALL day. :lol:


----------



## xdeano (Jan 14, 2005)

I'm sure it will be in blocks. That is usually how they run it. But i'll bet that anyone of the guys would take some time and give you a hand.

The inlaws for a weekend, dang i'd rather be out hunting.  good luck with that.

some of the vendors that i know will be there are:

Dusty Hough, Fur Shed
Jeff Somerville
John Graham
Rick Tischaefer

Deano


----------



## Trapper62 (Mar 3, 2003)

Fallguy, the demos should run in the order that they are listed on the flyer, or at least they have in the past.

There are some top notch guys there and they will be glad to answer any questions even if you miss out on a presentation.

Ask for Pat Brenden, I am the Dist. 1 Director and as of right now I should be there. I can introduce you to any of these guys if you need to visit with them.

Xdeano - It is my wifes B-day that day and I will be there so you can't use the inlaws for an excuse. BUT than again, I haven't heard what I am in for either for missing her day?


----------



## Fallguy (Jan 23, 2004)

Guys,

LOL no I get along really well with the inlaws especially the father in law...we have the same interests and mentality about things.

I am just starting to get into putting up my own fur. I have 3 coyote skins frozen and just got stretchers, a fleshing knife, and beam. I want to get started but hopefully I can pick up a few pointers at some seminars before I tear into a pelt. Thanks for the info if you get any more I would appreciate hearing about it.


----------



## xdeano (Jan 14, 2005)

Nop, no excuses for me, I'll be there. The next weekend though i'll be at the inlaws, yeahhhh. No not really, the drive to southern MN is way two long, and i can't hunt, but i can call and let someone else shoot.  My father inlaw is a pretty good guy, but my mother inlaw well i'll just say she is crazy. :roll:

Pat, I was away on my wifes birthday a couple of years ago and to this day i'll never live it down. Bring her with! 

Fallguy, you seem to be on the right track. Everything else will fall in to place. It really is easy once you get the hang of it.

xdeano


----------



## Fallguy (Jan 23, 2004)

xdeano

Are you a lifelong resident of Mandan? My father in law used to teach choir at Mandan High but he is retired now. Perhaps you know him. He is still involved with a lot of music stuff in town.


----------



## xdeano (Jan 14, 2005)

Fallguy,
I'm originally from Devils Lake.  I reciently moved here about a year and a half ago for a better job.

Sorry Brad, we hijacked your post. 

xdeano


----------



## Brad.T (Mar 29, 2004)

Would March 10th work for you guys that want to come to the workshop?


----------



## Fallguy (Jan 23, 2004)

March 10th works well for me.


----------

